#  >  > Travellers Tales in Thailand and Asia >  >  > Laos Forum >  >  Any Laos-based posters still on here?

## 2Prick

Any Laos-based posters still on here?

----------


## slackula

If only there were some well-known beverage from that country, perhaps somebody would sign up with a member name indicating his preference for it thereby giving a hint to his location.

----------


## VocalNeal

The sidebar does show our location? If people bother to add it.

----------


## beerlaodrinker

I'm still here, why do you ask?

----------


## the dogcatcher

Is Vang Viene still closed?

----------


## beerlaodrinker

Im going there next weekend will let you know how its all going there , havent been for a coupe of years now

----------


## peterpan

same question I was going to ask, I am assuming and my info is its open but only for single entry tourist visas. I am going there on Sunday to make a visa Monday.

----------


## beerlaodrinker

Are you talking about vang vieng or vientiane pedro? , i think the dog was talking about vang vieng

----------


## peterpan

Vientiane, I am easily confused.

----------


## fishlocker

BLD looking foreword to a pic thread on V V. I heard of big changes as far as big slides, shakes and happy meals. I'm more of a steak and eggs guy myself but I have been known to eat ants, fish and rice. Safe travels.

----------


## the dogcatcher

Vang V was cool. Bit like Magalluf... but good fun. I don't do drugs but I did a new year there and it was great.

----------

